# Totally exasperated with DRI



## Lot806 (Feb 16, 2022)

Last May, after having used II exchanges of another property we own into 5 or 6 DRI properties over a number of years, we made the fateful decision to purchase a DRI membership. Then in July, we compounded our mistake by upgrading our membership. As of now we've invested $55K. Ever since the upgrade we've had MANY issues with this company, some of which remain unresolved. We can't find anyone in authority to whom we can address these issues and get the pending ones resolved. The sales people at both resorts promised to help us with any issue encountered. We sent some and none were resolved and pretty quickly they just stopped answering phone calls or emails. We received a form letter from a VP for Sales and Marketing at our first purchase which promised to quickly address any issues that might occur. Unfortunately, I spent over six months trying to work with the applicable departments and didn't try to contact him until quite recently. Found the phone number and email to be non-working. Tried to find him through DRI but have so far been unsuccessful. One Customer Service person told me that there was no record of him as an active employee and told me to call the Marketing organization. I tried them and was told they'd have to investigate further. Been waiting two weeks for a response. Probably a victim of the take-over by HGVC.  I was hoping that if they ever responded and advised he was no longer with the company that they could offer an alternative manager to help us.

Anyway, does anyone know of an individual or organization within either the old DRI or the new HGVC that acts as an ombudsman or complaint handler to which issues can be escalated when Customer Service or other departments fail to produce? I think our problems could be easily resolved if we could reach a RESPONSIBLE person.

We're thinking seriously of taking the three vacations already booked and then walking away, forfeiting our investment to get away from this company. It's just WAY too stressful and demoralizing. Any advice on this would be appreciated as well.

Not posting my name for fear of retribution from the company, assuming they have people reading this forum, although I'm not sure how they could make our lives any worse.


----------



## athea (Feb 16, 2022)

Lot806 said:


> Last May, after having used II exchanges of another property we own into 5 or 6 DRI properties over a number of years, we made the fateful decision to purchase a DRI membership. Then in July, we compounded our mistake by upgrading our membership. As of now we've invested $55K. Ever since the upgrade we've had MANY issues with this company, some of which remain unresolved. We can't find anyone in authority to whom we can address these issues and get the pending ones resolved. The sales people at both resorts promised to help us with any issue encountered. We sent some and none were resolved and pretty quickly they just stopped answering phone calls or emails. We received a form letter from a VP for Sales and Marketing at our first purchase which promised to quickly address any issues that might occur. Unfortunately, I spent over six months trying to work with the applicable departments and didn't try to contact him until quite recently. Found the phone number and email to be non-working. Tried to find him through DRI but have so far been unsuccessful. One Customer Service person told me that there was no record of him as an active employee and told me to call the Marketing organization. I tried them and was told they'd have to investigate further. Been waiting two weeks for a response. Probably a victim of the take-over by HGVC.  I was hoping that if they ever responded and advised he was no longer with the company that they could offer an alternative manager to help us.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know of an individual or organization within either the old DRI or the new HGVC that acts as an ombudsman or complaint handler to which issues can be escalated when Customer Service or other departments fail to produce? I think our problems could be easily resolved if we could reach a RESPONSIBLE person.
> 
> ...


----------



## athea (Feb 16, 2022)

I am so sorry for your experience and completely understand your exasperation.  I married into the timeshare experience and my husband was first a Monarch member then Diamond member and now Hilton since the takeover.  He has been in this for over 20 years.  We also have about the same amount invested.  My husband seems to ‘roll with’ all of the issues over the years better than I do.  I would never recommend to anyone to invest in this.  Over the years I have not met one totally honest person.  It’s all about getting you in and pulling out all stops to get you to buy more points and lying to you during the process.  I have often wondered how they can morally and ethically do their jobs and sleep at night.  My husband on the other hand actually likes it and now that we are retired and living in the North takes advantage of booking a few weeks in Dec and Jan to AZ and Southern California.  All Diamond (not affiliations) ‘resorts’ are around 3 star ratings except Cabo Azul Resort in Cabo San Jose only one that is 5 stars- as far as I can tell.  Over the years we have been straight up lied to by salespeople and when I point this out to my husband he just gives them the benefit of the doubt.  Sorry! I’m going off on a tangent when you just really want a name and number.  All you can do is keep calling the customer service number and hopefully a GOOD person will answer and really resolve your issue. There have been some good customer service people over the years by calling the general 800 number.  Like I said I married into this and thank goodness my husband has many great qualities to offset this horrible investment choice he made :-(. If you ever are seriously considering leaving they have a ‘transistions’ program that may or may not work- since Hilton is now the owner.  Good luck!


----------



## Lot806 (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your experience. We have two other timeshares, and while there have been issues with them, they've been NOTHING like our DRI experience. Can only hope that Hilton can straighten out this is mess, but not holding my breath! I can take bad news, but can't abide being ignored when I make a request.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 16, 2022)

I used to own at Mystic Dunes.  It was perfect for us with a Platinum 3br lock off.  Once DRI acquired it, the quality did improve, but MF went through the roof and they nickeled and dimed for everything.  It was clear they only cared about $ and your stay quality was a distance second.  We gave it back just to get out. Hopefully it will get better with HGV.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 17, 2022)

Lot806 said:


> Anyway, does anyone know of an individual or organization within either the old DRI or the new HGVC that acts as an ombudsman or complaint handler to which issues can be escalated when Customer Service or other departments fail to produce? I think our problems could be easily resolved if we could reach a RESPONSIBLE person.




If you are on Facebook there is a group called "Diamond Resorts Hilton Grand Vacations Advocacy"  And a woman on there, Irene Parker, is a very squeaky wheel with Diamond (and now Diamond -Hilton) complaints. She has helped a lot of folks. Good Luck!


~Diane


----------



## Lot806 (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't do Facebook. Any other way to contact her or the group that you know of?


----------



## moonstone (Feb 17, 2022)

Lot806 said:


> I don't do Facebook. Any other way to contact her or the group that you know of?



Sent you a pm

~Diane


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 21, 2022)

Before the Hilton purchase, the CEO would personally help me, and the SVP customer service Maria Kalber solved all issues. With them gone, others at corporate help but never use sales or marketing people.


----------

